# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  أندرويد يتجاوز مليار تفعيل و “كيت كات” هو اسم النسخة القادمة

## mohamed73

أعلن “سوندار بيتشاي” رئيس تطوير أندرويد وكروم في غوغل قبل قليل عبر  حسابه في غوغل بلس، عن وصول عدد أجهزة أندرويد المُفعّلة إلى مليار جهاز  بالتمام والكمال، وهذا يعني أن واحدًا من كل سبعة أشخاص على وجه الكرة  الأرضية يحمل هاتفًا بنظام أندرويد.
هذا الخبر ليس بالمُفاجىء نظرًا  إلى تزايد انتشار أندرويد ووصول حصته السوقية إلى أكثر من 70% من سوق  الهواتف الذكية، لكن قد يكون المُفاجىء هو الكشف عن رقم نسخة أندرويد  القادمة وهي 4.4، وليس 5.0 كما اعتقدنا سابقًا، والكشف عن اسمها وهو ليس  “فطيرة الليمون” Kie Lime Pie كما ذكرت الإشاعات السابقة. رحبوا بالاسم  الجديد: “كيت كات” KitKat!
للوهلة الأولى قد تعتبر بأن الأمر هو مجرد  مزحة من شركة عودتنا على الطرافة أحيانًا، فاستخدام العلامة التجارية  لماركة الشوكولا الشهيرة “كيت كات” من قِبل شركة مثل غوغل كاسم لأحد  منتجاتها هو أمر في غاية الغرابة، لكن غوغل قامت بالفعل بوضع التمثال الذي  يُعبر عن النسخة الجديدة في حديقتها: 
كما أعلنت عن اسم النسخة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
لا  معلومات حاليًا عن موعد إطلاق نسخة أندرويد الجديدة، لكن من المتوقع  وصولها خلال الشهرين القادمين فهو الوقت المتوقع للإعلان عن هاتف Nexus  القادم.
اختيار إسم KitKat هو أمر خارج عن المألوف، فشركة عملاقة  بحجم غوغل ليست في وارد الترويج لعلامة تجارية أخرى مقابل مبلغ من المال  مهما كان كبيرًا، هذا يشبه أن تقوم مرسيدس بإصدار سيارة تُسمى “برينغلز”  مثلًا! لهذا علينا أن ننتظر كي نرى ما وراء مثل هذه الصفقة.

----------

